# Terrorist Profiling...



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 30, 2007)

I thought I should post this because well frankly I agree with it. Unfortunatly I know this thread is going to turn into a sludge fest because some Liberal is going to come into this thread and say I dont have a right to express my opinion even though that is guaranteed in the Bill of Rights, is it not?

Oh well here we go:

*To ensure we Americans never offend anyone -- particularly fanatics intent on killing us -- law enforcement and security screeners are not allowed to "profile" people in public places or security checkpoints. However, they will continue to perform random searches of 80-year-old women, little kids, airline pilots with proper identification, Secret Service agents who are members of the President's security detail, 85-year-old congressmen with metal hips and even Medal of Honor recipients. But targeting male Islamists between the ages 17 and 40 constitutes "ethnic profiling."

Let's pause a moment and review....

In 1968, an El Al flight in route to Israel was hijacked by: (a) A disabled Rabbi (b) Christians on their way to the Holy Land (c) A retired group of tourists (d) Islamist males between the ages of 17 and 40.

In 1972, 11 Israeli athletes were killed at the Munich Olympics by: (a) Your grandmother (b) A Midwest auto-parts dealer (c) A mom and her 6-year-old son visiting from Indiana (d) Islamist males between the ages of 17 and 40.

In 1979, the U.S. embassy in Iran was taken over by: (a) A bluegrass band (b) Dallas Cowboy fans (c) A tour group of 80-year-old women (d) Islamist males between the ages of 17 and 40.

During the 1980's numerous Americans were kidnapped in Lebanon by: (a) A family on their way to Disney World (b) Jesse Ventura (c) A Boy Scout Troop (d) Islamist males between the ages of 17 and 40.

In 1983, the U.S. Marine barracks in Beirut was blown up by: (a) A pizza delivery boy (b) The UPS guy (c) Geraldo Rivera making up for a slow news day (d) Islamist males between the ages of 17 and 40.

In 1985 the cruise ship Achille Lauro was hijacked, and a 70-year-old disabled American passenger was murdered and thrown overboard by: (a) A girls' choir (b) A hardware store owner (c) A secretary (d) Islamist males between the ages of 17 and 40.

In 1985 TWA flight 847 was hijacked at Athens, and a U.S. Navy diver was murdered by: (a) A Marine officer with two weeks leave (b) A plumber going to visit his mom (c) A Catholic nun (d) Islamist males between the ages of 17 and 40.

In 1988, Pan Am Flight 103 was bombed by: (a) A college-bound freshman (b) A cardiac surgeon on his way to Houston (c) A waitress (d) Islamist males between the ages of 17 and 40.

In 1993, the World Trade Center was bombed by: (a) A starving actress (b) A mom with a newborn (c) Twin six-year-old boys (d) Islamist males between the ages of 17 and 40.

In 1995, a plot to blow up U.S.-bound international flights over the Pacific was attempted by (a) Hawaiian school kids (b) An decorated Vietnam Veteran (c) Twin sisters on their way to Paducah (d) Islamist males between the ages of 17 and 40.

In 1998, the U.S. embassies in Kenya and Tanzania were bombed by: (a) A local TV weatherman (b) A dad and his two sons on a ski trip (c) A widower going to visit his grandchildren (d) Islamist males between the ages of 17 and 40.

In 2000, 17 sailors died in an attack on the USS Cole (DDG 67) in Yemen by: (a) A child in a stroller (b) A high school class on their way to visit Washington, DC (c) Newlyweds on their way to Miami (d) Islamist males between the ages of 17 and 40.

On 9/11/01, four airliners were hijacked -- two flown into the World Trade Centers, one into the Pentagon and one into the ground in rural Pennsylvania. They were hijacked by: (a) A retired police officer on a mission trip to Haiti (b) A firefighter going to Maryland for training (c) An paramedic on his way to vacation in Hawaii (d) Islamist males between the ages of 17 and 40.

In 2002 the United States liberated Afghanistan from: (a) USAID relief workers (b) Jewish Pilgrims (c) Christian missionaries (d) Islamist males between the ages of 17 and 40.

In 2002 reporter Daniel Pearl and other Westerners were kidnapped and beheaded by: (a) The Peace Corp (b) Scottish clansmen (c) Cuban refugees (d) Islamist males between the ages of 17 and 40.

In 2002, more than 330 hostages in Beslan and 130 hostages in Moscow were murdered in sieges by: (a) Russian exchange students (b) A Swiss medical delegation (c) Christian Church planters (d) Islamist males between the ages of 17 and 40.

In 2002, more than 200 visitors to Bali were killed by terrorist bombs placed at tourist sites by: (a) An orphan ministry director (b) A Wal-Mart buyer (c) Australian veterans group (d) Islamist males between the ages of 17 and 40.

In 2002, two snipers terrorized residents in the Baltimore-Washington area by randomly murdering 13 people, and seriously injuring three others. The snipers were: (a) Boys Club recruiters (b) AmeriCorps volunteers (c) Members of AARP (d) Islamist males between the ages of 17 and 40.

In 2003 the United States liberated Iraq from "The Butcher of Baghdad," but most American military personnel were killed by: (a) Iraqi school-girls (b) Street vegetable venders (c) Women without burkas (c) AAA repairmen (d) Islamist males between the ages of 17 and 40.

In 2003 and 2004, members of several terrorist cells in the U.S. were arrested and charged with conspiring to attack various U.S. infrastructures. They were all: (a) Mormons (b) Retired postal workers (d) Islamist males between the ages of 17 and 40. 

In 2004, more than 200 Spanish civilians were murdered on trains by bombs in Madrid, detonated by: (a) Morning commuters (b) A three-year-old Chinese girl (c) Flamenco dancers (d) Islamist males between the ages of 17 and 40.

In 2005 more than 50 UK citizens were killed by bombs on trains in London, detonated by: (a) Rail workers (b) Those unable to hail taxis (c) Wheelchair-bound grandmothers (d) Islamist males between the ages of 17 and 40.

In 2005, there were hundreds of casualties, men, women and children, killed by bombs in Jerusalem, Riyadh and Amman. These innocent civilians were murdered by: (a) Construction workers (b) Farmers (c) Christian missionaries (d) Islamist males between the ages of 17 and 40.

In 2005, the city of Paris, and other European cities experienced an extended period of riots and destruction. The unrest was led by: (a) "Youth" (b) Soccer fans (c) Catholic nuns (d) Islamist males between the ages of 17 and 40.

In 2006, dozens of Israeli civilians have been killed by rockets launched by: (a) the Salvation Army (b) remnants of the 'Jackson Five' (c) the cast of 'Friends' (d) Islamist males between the ages of 17 and 40.

In 2006, a plot to blow up 10 U.S.-bound planes from the U.K. was foiled before being carried out by (a) members of the royal family (b) Japanese tourists (c) groupies of the band 'Cream' (d) Islamist males between the ages of 17 and 40.

In 2007, raids in connection with Jihadi attacks in Western Europe led to the arrests of (a) Anglican Flower Guild members (b) Scottish sheep herders (c) French farmers (d) Islamist males between the ages of 17 and 40.

The five men arrested after their conspiracy to kill American military personnel at Fort Dix, New Jersey, was discovered were: (a) NASCAR fans (b) political advisors for John Edwards (c) inner-city ministry volunteers (d) Islamist males between the ages of 17 and 40.

Since the beginning of Operation Iraqi Freedom, more than 3,000 Americans have been murdered by terrorists. An additional 50,000 Iraqi men, women and children have also been murdered by terrorists. Most of the combat and civilians casualties were the result of bombs detonated in civilian population centers by: (a) Fruit vendors in Baghdad (b) Disgruntled transit union workers (c) Iraqi schoolteachers (d) Islamist males between the ages of 17 and 40.

Currently, the FBI reports that there are major terrorist cells still in U.S. urban centers. Several of these cells have been uncovered since 2001 and cell members arrested. In every case, the terrorists cell members were: (a) Southern Baptists Conventioneers (b) Lutheran Youth Groups (c) Presbyterian Elders (d) Islamist males between the ages of 17 and 40.*


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 30, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I thought I should post this because well frankly I agree with it. Unfortunatly I know this thread is going to turn into a sludge fest because some Liberal is going to come into this thread and say I dont have a right to express my opinion even though that is guaranteed in the Bill of Rights, is it not?



Liberals...And now they want to bring back the "Fairness Doctrine", so they obviously don't believe in the 1st amendment. And if anyone doesn't think that the ACLU is the 2nd greatest threat to this country, behind the terrorists, then they are not paying attention. Hopefully we'll all pay attention come November, 2008.


----------



## timshatz (Jul 1, 2007)

Yeah, I saw that email go around a few years back. Profiling, for lack of a better word, works. If you have limited assets, going after everyone is a waste of those assets. Figure out the high threats and go after them. 

Only need a few more attacks where TSA was checking out Granny from Deluth while Abdul from Iran skates by to see that standard tank.


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 1, 2007)

Having an opportunity to watch profiling it is alive and well at US customs and immigration when I cross the border I watch to see who's in front of me if its a person of ME heritage I switch lanes knowing full well if I'm behind him I'm in for a wait


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 1, 2007)

I just think there is some truth to this and people that want to be politicaly correct dont understand this. 

I see this kind of profiling at the Frankfurt Airport here in Germany and I was glad!


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 1, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I just think there is some truth to this and people that want to be politicaly correct dont understand this.
> 
> I see this kind of profiling at the Frankfurt Airport here in Germany and I was glad!


don't bother me at all unless i get stuck behind him


----------



## renrich (Jul 1, 2007)

Adler, agree wholeheartedly. Read my latest new thread.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 1, 2007)

Yeap I posted in it.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 1, 2007)

Agree with this post and I too saw this a few years back. I'm just dumbfounded as I've never heard or seen a positive alternative put forth by the Left if they're so against this kinda stuff. Its not just borders. Philly is having a high gun-murder rate and a few mayoral canidates have suggested Stop and Frisk. OMG the uproar that caused. Same day 3 more were killed on the streets. They can always bitch about something but never give a solution. A solid solution.


----------



## renrich (Jul 2, 2007)

Amen, Njaco, right on.


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 2, 2007)

I agree with profiling but who controls the profiler or is that liberal jibberish . Just for your info the customs and immigration people in the US do not have to apply the same "rights" to border entrances as you enjoy .It is up to the discretion of the agent at the border who or what they let in . They can make an arbitory decision based on their instincts . I know this from experience I have crossed the border to the US 100's of times ( only twice since 9/11 ) including what i feel is a record seventeen times in 1 day .


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 2, 2007)

Good question. The profilers need to be controlled but it certainly can not be someone with a liberal agenda. "Oh I dont want to heart your feelings...." That is what it would be like.


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 2, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Good question. The profilers need to be controlled but it certainly can not be someone with a liberal agenda. "Oh I dont want to heart your feelings...." That is what it would be like.


The profiliers everyone are talking about are the minimum wage rent a cops running the metal detectors at the airport not the immigration guys . You get what you pay for some fat guy or lady wanna be cop who is given their first crack with authority. How do you monitor them , if some body gets a little lippy with them they'd do the exact thing we all would do cause the person giving the lip all the grief they could handle. The little old lady from Duluth might just have said the wrong thing to the wrong person .


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 2, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Good question. The profilers need to be controlled but it certainly can not be someone with a liberal agenda. "Oh I dont want to heart your feelings...." That is what it would be like.



Agreed but then also they couldn't go to the other extreme. I believe this is needed and it is right to do as no-one has the manpower to search everyone who goes to through the airport. It is just plain sense.


----------



## Glider (Jul 2, 2007)

I think you can add to your posting:-

Currently, the attempted bombers in the UK targeting nightclubs, airports etc are either. (a) Noise abatement protesters (b) Greenpeace protesters (c) Late night shoppers (d) Overseas Islamist fanatics between the ages of 17 and 40.

Had to take out male as they have arrested a female as well


----------



## Njaco (Jul 2, 2007)

Then that is another area you need to beef up and proffesionalize. Its an area I truly understand. I work in Animal Control. For years we were "Dog Catchers". But over time it has developed into a quasi-law enforcement career. I'm been through Health department training, the Police Academy twice, etc. Now we're a part of EM and at one point were going in for SWAT to be with entry teams for those bad guys with vicious dogs. Its changed for the good.

Same must be done for the airport screeners and such. As much as I'm a conservative I thought leasing the ports to Dubai was a no-no on Bush's part. You must educate and proffesionalize the jobs whose duty is to protect these ports of entry and have someone with the balls to tell Michael, Al, Hillary and the lot to shut up when an ME immigrant or anyone who could be a threat is detained longer than usual.


----------



## Emac44 (Jul 22, 2007)

I have travelled through Asia frquently. Every one gets screened as best as possible. And yes its an inconvience but I would rather the inconvience than a bomb going off on an aircraft. Are religious differences taken into account. I believe yes it is. And also remember in Asia you have Asian Muslims between 17 to 40 years of age whom could be Islamic Fundamentalists but then you could have Tamils or Sihks or any religious extreme organisation members. Are they profiled. I would say yes they are. But as for screening at airports and entry areas is treated the same way as far as I have observed. I found the best way to avoid any problems at the airports was just to wait your turn be screened put up with it and be pleasant to security staff police officers and military doing the screening. Me thinks Lefties have a problem when it comes to common sense any way. As Adler has pointed out. If profiling is used in Criminal detection or law enforcement in criminal laws such as profiling serial killers and no one objects to that as I understand it. Can't see the difference in profiling in other areas


----------



## Maestro (Jul 23, 2007)

Glider said:


> I think you can add to your posting:-
> 
> Currently, the attempted bombers in the UK targeting nightclubs, airports etc are either. (a) Noise abatement protesters (b) Greenpeace protesters (c) Late night shoppers (d) Overseas Islamist fanatics between the ages of 17 and 40.
> 
> Had to take out male as they have arrested a female as well



Yeah, now both sexes are commiting terrorist attacks. I remember a few years ago, they showed on the news a video tape of two female Palestinian kamikazes who attacked Israel public places.

It only prove that Islamists are getting smarter... Why blow themselves up when they can use women instead ? After all, aren't women considered a second-class life form by Islamists ? Right between the dog and the sheep ?


----------



## Emac44 (Jul 23, 2007)

Maestro said:


> Yeah, now both sexes are commiting terrorist attacks. I remember a few years ago, they showed on the news a video tape of two female Palestinian kamikazes who attacked Israel public places.
> 
> It only prove that Islamists are getting smarter... Why blow themselves up when they can use women instead ? After all, aren't women considered a second-class life form by Islamists ? Right between the dog and the sheep ?



Is that why islamic Men are confused. they like things with four legs not 2


----------



## Njaco (Jul 23, 2007)

You gotta be careful using that word "sheep". I noticed on other threads it exposes some people!


----------



## Emac44 (Aug 6, 2007)

Njaco said:


> You gotta be careful using that word "sheep". I noticed on other threads it exposes some people!



Only if you come from New Zealand Njaco. And boy am I going to cop it from the Kiwis in this forum


----------



## majorwoody10 (Oct 10, 2007)

we should not profile muslim looking fellows unless we think most terrorists are likely to be muslims ..but wait ,most terrorists lately are kinda arabic looking arent they ...well we wouldnt want to hurt anyones feelings so lets keep searching retired schoolmarms from iowa and nordic looking backpackers from europe, sure ,that makes sense ...


----------



## Njaco (Oct 10, 2007)

Its the two things missing with the government and the liberals - rational thought and logic.

I'm sure if 9/11 was carried out by Swedish terrorists we'd be stopping every blonde haired, blue eyed mook at the borders. (No afront to those from Sweden- just pulled a country outta my head...arse...somewhere.)


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 10, 2007)

...


----------



## majorwoody10 (Oct 10, 2007)

sure ..older sheep are kinda dumpy an plain an all ..but at least their not so damn fast ...


----------



## Hop (Oct 13, 2007)

The problem with the list of terrorist offences committed by Muslims is it's a very selective list. For an example, here's a list from a British perspective:

In 1972, 22 bombs were set off in Belfast in one day, killing 10 people, by: (a) A disabled Rabbi (b) Christians on their way to the Holy Land (c) A retired group of tourists (d) Irish catholics

In 1972, a small village in Northern Ireland was bombed, killing 9 people, by: (a) A disabled Rabbi (b) Christians on their way to the Holy Land (c) A retired group of tourists (d) Irish catholics

In 1974, 21 people were killed by bombs placed in pubs in Birmingham, by: (a) A disabled Rabbi (b) Christians on their way to the Holy Land (c) A retired group of tourists (d) Irish catholics

In 1976, 10 civilians were taken off a bus, lined up at the side of the road, and shot, by: (a) A disabled Rabbi (b) Christians on their way to the Holy Land (c) A retired group of tourists (d) Irish catholics

In 1978, a restaurant was firebombed with home made napalm, killing 12 diners, by: (a) A disabled Rabbi (b) Christians on their way to the Holy Land (c) A retired group of tourists (d) Irish catholics

In 1982, a Household Cavalry band was bombed in London, killing 11 people, by: (a) A disabled Rabbi (b) Christians on their way to the Holy Land (c) A retired group of tourists (d) Irish catholics

In 1982 17 people were killed when a bar was blown up by: (a) A disabled Rabbi (b) Christians on their way to the Holy Land (c) A retired group of tourists (d) Irish catholics

In 1983 6 people were killed by a bomb outside Harrods in London in the run up to Christmas, planted by: (a) A disabled Rabbi (b) Christians on their way to the Holy Land (c) A retired group of tourists (d) Irish catholics

In 1984 the Conservative party conference in Brighton was bombed, killing 5 people, by: (a) A disabled Rabbi (b) Christians on their way to the Holy Land (c) A retired group of tourists (d) Irish catholics

In 1987 11 people were killed by a bomb at a remembrance day parade, planted by: (a) A disabled Rabbi (b) Christians on their way to the Holy Land (c) A retired group of tourists (d) Irish catholics

In 1990 2 Australian tourists were shot dead in the Netherlands by: (a) A disabled Rabbi (b) Christians on their way to the Holy Land (c) A retired group of tourists (d) Irish catholics

In 1998 28 people were killed by a car bomb in Omagh, planted by: (a) A disabled Rabbi (b) Christians on their way to the Holy Land (c) A retired group of tourists (d) Irish catholics

That's just a small subset of attacks, of course. Now, should Britain profile Irish catholics? How do you think the US congress would have reacted to that?

And there's another point the list misses. If you look at Israel's experience, many of the suicide bombings carried out against it in Lebanon were by women, not men, and most were not by Islamic groups but by Marxist ones. Also, one of the biggest terrorist attacks ever in Israel, the Lod airport massacre, was carried out by 3 Japanese Marxists. They got through airport security very easily, because they didn't fit the profile they were looking for.

That's the big danger of profiling, and it's even more the case in the west, where Al Qaeda has attracted Europeans, Africans, Arabs and Indians/Pakistanis to its banner.

Just look at some of the Al Qaeda terrorists currently in prison in the US:

Richard Reed. Half white, half Jamaican
Jose Padilla. Latino
John Walker Lindh. White

What about the perpetrators of the second worst terrorist attack in America. Would Timothy McVeigh and Terry Nichols have been the focus of profiling?

The problem with looking for someone who fits a profile is you pay less attention to those who do not.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 13, 2007)

Still the majority of terrorist attacks conducted today against the west are by Islamic fanatics and happen to be Muslims. I cant say I disagree with profiling.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 13, 2007)

> The problem with looking for someone who fits a profile is you pay less attention to those who do not



I agree except... either the extremists are too dumb or too smart because this country steps all over itself when it comes to minorities that it doesn't matter. Are they smart enough to realize the ACLU will attack anyone who profiles which leaves screeners alittle hesitatnt?

Of course they could be too dumb to see this and go blindly on for Allah.


----------



## majorwoody10 (Oct 14, 2007)

hey ...did you hear about the two gay irish terrorists , patrick fitzgerald and gerald fitzpatrick ...anyway ,yes in the uk in the seventies it would have made sense to profile irish catolic men age 22 to 45 (gay or not ) nowadays in the usa and even prolly the uk it makes more sense to profile muslim men 22 to 45 ....the odd reeds and padillas might slip through the net . profileing is not expected to be foolproof ...but not profileing is certainly FOOLish ...


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Oct 14, 2007)

Adler that was a very very long list but true...


----------



## Bearcat (Aug 16, 2008)

Profiling... Well being the victim of it myself.. in a murder case no less.. back when I was 17.. (Thank GOD the witness got a good enough look at the suspect to see that I was not him and didnt resemble him, but I DID fit the profile... otherwise my life could have been totally different..) I have to say that in the current situation... I'd have to agree with it. The thing is though that it is not a panacea... and after a while those bent on anarchy will find other ways to do their thing... but in the mean time the facts are as they are... and I just don't think I would be alarmed by the 65 year old grandpa in the wheelchair... unless of course he had a copy of the Koran tucked under his arm...


----------



## Burmese Bandit (Dec 5, 2008)

(1) We need profiling to preempt terrorists. TRUTH
(2) Profiling DOES infringe on some rights. ALSO CORRECT.

So...how do we square the circle???

Unless we face the painful truth, that the actual terrorist poses more danger to society than the theoretical dictator who may climb and stay in power through methods such as profiling, we will simply argue in absolute, divorced from reality theoretical stands, around and around and around. 

Now, the democracies of the world have a long and strong democratic tradition, and IMHO it will take more than just profiling, some eavesdropping on conversations, or some warrantless searches to turn them into instant third world or old soviet or nazi dicatorships...

...while those practics, so abhorrent to liberals everywhere, might JUST be the thing that saves them to have grandchildren who grow up to be liberals...


...or even, heheheh, neo-cons.


----------



## Amsel (Dec 5, 2008)

Burmese Bandit said:


> ...while those practics, so abhorrent to liberals everywhere, might JUST be the thing that saves them to have grandchildren who grow up to be liberals...
> 
> 
> ...or even, heheheh, neo-cons.



Yuck!!


----------



## Burmese Bandit (Dec 5, 2008)

What do you have against former liberals who turn conservative with experience? Just curious...


----------



## Amsel (Dec 5, 2008)

Burmese Bandit said:


> What do you have against former liberals who turn conservative with experience? Just curious...



It was a joke. I am not a fan of liberals or neocons. I am just an old fashioned conservative.


----------



## Burmese Bandit (Dec 5, 2008)

Ah, old is gold. 

Psst...I was, and still mostly am, an admirer of Tricky Dick (Nixon)...way better, IMHO, than sticky dick (Clinton)...


----------



## Amsel (Dec 5, 2008)

LOL.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 5, 2008)

Thats Slick Willie in these har parts, pardner!


----------



## Burmese Bandit (Dec 5, 2008)

Yep I know...

Resurrecting an old Slick Willie joke:

"Why did the Judge throw out the Paula Jones Case?"
"She refused to believe that a woman with a 4 inch nose could have give a blow job to a guy with a 3 inch dick!!!"


----------



## Njaco (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## gerrit (Jan 17, 2009)

Sorry guys my sister is a US citizen and when I want to go to visit her I am realy harassed at my airport in Brussels and in Detroit those guys aren't even checked in my airport when they arrive!!!!!!!!!!!!.
Try to live in Belgium with capital Brussels ;capital of Europe haha, Capital of Nato !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
In the hart of the city there is a neighbourhood called Molenbeek there are NO white Belgians living there anymore!. The real Mayor of that community is living in the mountains in Turkey! He sends ALL his people and families over to Belgium after a while they have a double nationality and ....yep they are the masters this is no joke this is a reality Discovery channel should come there!!!. In my little town there are 40.000 inhabitants catholics 3 churches, 1 protestant church and yep 4 mosqs only 1000 are moslims!!!!
Belgium the land where they don't want to extradite MohamedTrabelsi a 9/11 related terrorist!!! I am deeply ashamed!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 18, 2009)

gerrit said:


> Sorry guys my sister is a US citizen and when I want to go to visit her I am realy harassed at my airport in Brussels and in Detroit those guys aren't even checked in my airport when they arrive!!!!!!!!!!!!.
> Try to live in Belgium with capital Brussels ;capital of Europe haha, Capital of Nato !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> In the hart of the city there is a neighbourhood called Molenbeek there are NO white Belgians living there anymore!. The real Mayor of that community is living in the mountains in Turkey! He sends ALL his people and families over to Belgium after a while they have a double nationality and ....yep they are the masters this is no joke this is a reality Discovery channel should come there!!!. In my little town there are 40.000 inhabitants catholics 3 churches, 1 protestant church and yep 4 mosqs only 1000 are moslims!!!!
> Belgium the land where they don't want to extradite MohamedTrabelsi a 9/11 related terrorist!!! I am deeply ashamed!!



I have heard your sentiments in many places.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 18, 2009)

gerrit said:


> Sorry guys my sister is a US citizen and when I want to go to visit her I am realy harassed at my airport in Brussels and in Detroit those guys aren't even checked in my airport when they arrive!!!!!!!!!!!!.
> Try to live in Belgium with capital Brussels ;capital of Europe haha, Capital of Nato !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> In the hart of the city there is a neighbourhood called Molenbeek there are NO white Belgians living there anymore!. The real Mayor of that community is living in the mountains in Turkey! He sends ALL his people and families over to Belgium after a while they have a double nationality and ....yep they are the masters this is no joke this is a reality Discovery channel should come there!!!. In my little town there are 40.000 inhabitants catholics 3 churches, 1 protestant church and yep 4 mosqs only 1000 are moslims!!!!
> Belgium the land where they don't want to extradite MohamedTrabelsi a 9/11 related terrorist!!! I am deeply ashamed!!



I really have no problem with people immigrating to another country. Its when they bring their culture and try to crush the host countries culture that gets me.

As for profiling, I just don't get how you can capture a non-discript person of non-discript race and non-discript sex wearing non-discript clothes and non-discript hair color and expect to crack down on crime.


----------



## mkloby (Jan 18, 2009)

I concur with the masses. Anyway, profiling based on statistical data is actually applying reasoned logic to the situation. 4th Amendment protects against UNREASONABLE search and seizure. You can argue all day long as to this, but the application of "reasonable" needs to incorporate the element of public threat or risk.

Also, bringing up Ben Franklin's two century old quote on liberty and security is largely irrelevant.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 18, 2009)

Njaco said:


> I really have no problem with people immigrating to another country. Its when they bring their culture and try to crush the host countries culture that gets me.



I agree, except that I do not have a problem with them bringing there culture. It is not a problem if they wish to keep there culture, as long as they do not let it interfere with the culture of the host nation.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 23, 2009)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I agree, except that I do not have a problem with them bringing there culture. It is not a problem if they wish to keep there culture, as long as they do not let it interfere with the culture of the host nation.



Couldn't agree more.


----------

